# Nws Nws Nws Nws But Real Funny!



## KelJu (Apr 18, 2009)

********NWF NWS NWS NWS NWS NWS NWS NWS NWS ************
*******This link contains real funny, but sexually explicit material******

Deaf girl tries to do porn.


eFukt.com - porn you wish you never saw - Deaf Girl Still Wants To Be A Pornstar


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2009)

i don't get it


----------



## KelJu (Apr 18, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> i don't get it



That wasn't weird like 2girls1cup to you?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot man, you just ruined one of my all time puzzling thoughts to ponder while standing in a long line.....Now I know what Marlee Matlin would sound like in bed...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 20, 2009)

Man, that souded like a war chant. That guy should have shoved a sock in her mouth!


----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 20, 2009)

I think I just tossed my cookies.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 20, 2009)

And another thing: if the broad wanted to be a porn star, I say she should be those strong silent types while the dudes stuff her holes with cock. 

I'm just sayin.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> i don't get it



The *majority* of deaf people are unable to speak because they use sign language. The point of the video was to show the weird sounds she was making because it is unusual. Deaf people cannot hear anything so most of the time they don't realize they are making noise.

On a side note, don't assume all deaf people can't speak. There are many successful deaf people who speak and hear well with hearing aids or cochlear implants. Most people who are not familiar with deaf people have a pre-conceived notion that deaf people can't communicate other than sign and often think they are dumb with minimal education. This isn't true at all.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Thanks a lot man, you just ruined one of my all time puzzling thoughts to ponder while standing in a long line.....Now I know what Marlee Matlin would sound like in bed...



Weird you brought this up. Marlee Matlin came to my school last weekend to talk about her experiences and obstacles she had to go through to become an actress. She speaks extremely well. You wouldn't even notice she's deaf until you get to know her.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 20, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> Weird you brought this up. Marlee Matlin came to my school last weekend to talk about her experiences and obstacles she had to go through to become an actress. She speaks extremely well. You wouldn't even notice she's deaf until you get to know her.


 
Ah, yes. I seen her in The L Word and I must say, she did a great job in it.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 20, 2009)

Matlins pretty hot too! But I'd still shove a sock in it.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> Weird you brought this up. Marlee Matlin came to my school last weekend to talk about her experiences and obstacles she had to go through to become an actress. She speaks extremely well. You wouldn't even notice she's deaf until you get to know her.


I would notice because she still has the inflections in her voice where the sound goes off pitch.  Are you deaf or hard of hearing?  Sometimes people think I'm hard of hearing because I get so deep in thought that I tune out the sounds around me, I actually have great hearing I can hear the slightest things in songs like someone sniffling or a finger rubbing on a guitar string over drums, bass, and singing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, i am hard of hearing. I was born deaf (only one in my entire family generation) but i wear hearing aids and speak perfectly fine, although i occasionally mispronounce words here and there and more often than not need to have someone repeat what they said but it isn't extreme.

I just hate when people automatically assume i can't speak or hear when they see my hearing aids. Or if they came into contact with a deaf person who uses sign language, they automatically assume everyone else who is deaf does too.

There are basically two different "deaf worlds". The first are those individuals who believe you should be proud of your deafness and that hearing devices (aids, microphones, implants, etc.) are a sign of weakness and embarrassment. They believe they're deaf for a reason and are proud of who they are. These people also tend to look down on those who wear hearing aids or are oral because it's "disrespecting" the deaf culture.

The other group are those who strive to use the best technology out there to help assist them in hearing and speech. These individuals tend to shy away from sign language and want to blend in the hearing world and be perceived as a person based on who they are, not as "the person with the hearing aids". From my experience, the majority of those who fit this category are more successful and open-minded because they are able to hear and speak which means they catch on and learn faster compared to deaf people who use ASL as their language and it is totally different from English. I won't get into detail but it's rather complicated.

Of course, most deaf/hard of hearing people use a combination of both. I was raised in a hearing world, attended mainstream public school (the only deaf student in my school), and excelled academically, in athletics and on a personal level. 

Like most other deaf people, I've had my fair share of struggles growing up constantly being picked on, attending hours and hours of speech therapy learning how to speak, trying to fit in with other hearing friends, and proving everyone (and myself) that we're no different than anyone else. You guys wouldn't begin to understand what I have had to go through to get where i am today.

Now that i am much older and more mature, i don't encounter as many problems as i did when i was a young kid and a teenager because people obviously grow up and are more aware of these things. Also, i am more confident in my abilities and stick up for myself when people give me shit which i never did before because i was extremely shy. I learn more and more about myself everyday and i am about to graduate soon and start a new chapter in the real world so let's see how it goes.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw nothing funny about the video, it was stupid.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 20, 2009)

*walks into the thread*


*walks out*


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Bianca Beauchamp*


----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 20, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


> *Bianca Beauchamp*


*walks back into the thread* What a way to bring a lesbian back into a thread.  

In the words of Jimmi Hendrix, "OOOOOOOOOOOOO!! FOXY LADY!!!"


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2009)

Aw come on, don't go all upity on me here. That shit was weird. This isn't about making fun of deaf people, this is about a deaf girl that chose the wrong profession.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 20, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Aw come on, don't go all upity on me here. That shit was weird. This isn't about making fun of deaf people, this is about a deaf girl that chose the wrong profession.



Not anymore it's not.  Now it's about ginormous boobs.  Get with the program.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 20, 2009)

I can get with that program.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 20, 2009)

shes hot as long as she keeps her frankennipples covered or they airbrush them. shes has a serious kuso's tit thing going on. i thought it was the latex clothes but susan wayland has normal nipples.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2009)

Prince said:


> I saw nothing funny about the video, it was stupid.



I'm with you, and I felt badly for her moreover. Everyone wants to get layed though peeps!

P.S. Bianca is hot, even though she is majorly short.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 21, 2009)

shiznit2169 said:


> Yes, i am hard of hearing. I was born deaf (only one in my entire family generation) but i wear hearing aids and speak perfectly fine, although i occasionally mispronounce words here and there and more often than not need to have someone repeat what they said but it isn't extreme.
> 
> Now that i am much older and more mature, i don't encounter as many problems as i did when i was a young kid and a teenager because people obviously grow up and are more aware of these things. Also, i am more confident in my abilities and stick up for myself when people give me shit which i never did before because i was extremely shy. I learn more and more about myself everyday and i am about to graduate soon and start a new chapter in the real world so let's see how it goes.


Of things that could happen to me like paralysis of the legs, going blind, losing my voice box, I think going deaf frightens me the most, I don't know what I would do without music.  I'm sure I could feel the vibrations and learn the subtle difference each note made, as Beethoven did with the mouth piece he attached to the sound board of his piano, in fact I used to do this with my old electric guitar when I couldn't bust out my amp, I would bite the body and the sound would resonate through my teeth......


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> shes hot as long as she keeps her frankennipples covered or they airbrush them. shes has a serious kuso's tit thing going on. i thought it was the latex clothes but susan wayland has normal nipples.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2009)

Crono1000 said:


>




i have like 2 gb of pics of beauchamp some of her nip pics are unretouched n just nasty like big unsqueezed pimples. some day i'll take the time to delete those ones. susan wayland has perfect nips. so it's not the latex.





some are wayland and matsumi.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2009)

kuso's tit _is_ worse but jesus she should clean those clogged oil glands out.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i have like 2 gb of pics of beauchamp some of her nip pics are unretouched n just nasty like big unsqueezed pimples. some day i'll take the time to delete those ones. susan wayland has perfect nips. so it's not the latex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





u win


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 21, 2009)

also...

upload please


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 21, 2009)

hehe. just look for latex pic torrents on demonoid n pirate bay. there are tons.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2009)

Hah, I cant believe how hot she is.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## KelJu (Mar 18, 2010)

Deaf girl gets her virgin asshole ruined / What The Fuck!?

http://www.heaven666.org/deaf-chick-porn-26873.php

New link!


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay that was ... disturbing. 

Well done!


----------



## ceazur (Mar 19, 2010)

That's just wrong. She should arch her back more for the nice man a clean shot.


----------

